# ALPA protests rail subsidies in Canada



## saxman (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, now this makes me frusratated. I am a respectable member of the Air Line Pilots Association (ALPA) and usually am thankful for the work they do for my job. But this just goes against all my beliefs!

From NARP hotline:



> The Government of Canada announced a $691.9-million CAD infusion for VIA Rail Canada yesterday. The five-year funding plan will provide $516 million in capital funds for equipment refurbishment of F40 locomotives and LRC cars, elimination of bottlenecks and speed improvements on the Quebec City – Windsor Corridor, and station enhancements. Funds will also reportedly be put towards accessibility features on the Renaissance cars for passengers with disabilities. The other $175.9 million will bolster VIA’s operating budget until the planned upgrades produce expected cost savings. New frequencies along the Corridor are planned as well. While there is no reason to believe the funds will not be disbursed as announced, it should be noted that in 2003 the government of then-Prime Minister Paul Martin rescinded a five-year investment in VIA of $700 million that the previous PM Jean Chrétien had pledged.



And the weekly email from ALPA I read this: :angry:



> ALPA denounced Transport Canada today for its decision to subsidize VIA Rail Canada, Inc., with $691 million, while excessive airport rent, fuel excise taxes, and security costs burden the country’s airline industry.“It’s time to treat all modes of transportation equally, especially in a country as big as Canada,” said Capt. Dan Adamus, president of the ALPA Canada Board. “Air travel is not a luxury—it is necessary to do business and will only serve to strengthen our economy. The government’s regressive taxation approach toward aviation needs to be overhauled.”
> 
> Depressed revenues and higher costs undermine the airline industry’s immediate prospects for recovery, while thousands of airline workers in both Canada and the United States have suffered displacement, wage cuts, and worsening working conditions.
> 
> “The federal government must understand that the airline industry is not a cash cow, and that subsidizing one form of transportation while excessively taxing another only punishes those Canadians who fly in and out of their rural communities,” said Adamus. “Transport Canada set a $691 million precedent this week—and we expect air transport to be next in line.”


This is why, I've been a little scared to ever become a huge outspoken activist for rail. I didn't think management would like me supporting something that basically "competes" against them. However, I thought my union (ALPA) would at least protect me. Now I'm not so sure... This could just as easily happen here in the US.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 15, 2007)

> “The federal government must understand that the airline industry is not a cash cow, and that subsidizing one form of transportation while excessively taxing another only punishes those Canadians who fly in and out of their rural communities,” said Adamus. “Transport Canada set a $691 million precedent this week—and we expect air transport to be next in line.”


Do these people hallucinate that in some way air travel is not subsidized?

It does make good sense for the union to support the business of their members' employers, but I can see why something like the statements quoted seem a little beyond the range of reason.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 17, 2007)

George Harris said:


> > “The federal government must understand that the airline industry is not a cash cow, and that subsidizing one form of transportation while excessively taxing another only punishes those Canadians who fly in and out of their rural communities,” said Adamus. “Transport Canada set a $691 million precedent this week—and we expect air transport to be next in line.”
> 
> 
> Do these people hallucinate that in some way air travel is not subsidized? What are these guys smoking???
> ...


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 13, 2008)

But rail also has the potential to carry passengers to airports (such as T F Green Airport). And where the Acela Express is most successful, it probably helps to reduce the load at overcrowded airports.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 11, 2008)

I think they're worried about what a successful rail service can do to the competing air service, especially on short-hops. Just look at London - Paris...


----------

